# I can't find a maid!



## mokaram1990

Dear all,

Please guide me as to where we can find a maid for our home. I'm looking for a live in maid, and we prefer muslim but it is not a must. 

Looking at the online agencies has been a pain. They have nobody useful, most of the maids have expired visas and are in Kish island, which makes it a tad difficult to interview them! And also most of the maids are a bit dodgy, simply not turning up to interviews.

Please someone tell me where I can find a maid or a proper agency with decent maids!

Thanks


----------



## roi00

are you still searching maid?


----------

